# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  GPG Dragon Version 3.49 is Ready !!!

## mohamed73

*GPG Dragon Version 3.49 is Ready !!!*      *What is news?* *
1.Adjust SPD 6531 Format Bugs
2.Add More Flash Support for MTK 6582 & 6583 & 6589
3.Adjust MTK Android NAND Flash Format
4.Adjust MTK Android 6583 Format
5.Some Bugs Fix
help me change the ini
the first line change to Dragon V3.49 News *         *
Original Mobile's ie Sony Ericsson, Samsung Pattern Lock etc Removing Solution:!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *and*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *
Added More Safe Format list of Android MTK and SPD Removing Google Account!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *The Idea Of EMMC Starting from Dragon*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Dragon Dongle Available Everywhere Now! Your Dollar Printing Machine!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *How to use Dragon with Other Box*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *The Tabs and the Dragon*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Dragon and Original Nokia Mobiles*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *You can run Dragon Dongle / Dragon Box in windows 7 or 8 without any problem!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *About Dragon Dongle Price!!!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *
The manuals for beginners and Spammers*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *Download Link:*     *Mediafire link:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *
My Dragon, Your Dragon, Our Dragon!!! Dragon Team Never Rest!!!*

----------

